# WOW !! how much just for a trailer !!!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just out of interest I have been on to P&O website..
Priced up a 1 way trip in a 7.5 mtr van £44, thats about average of what I pay.. 
Then, as I have been toying with the idea of getting a small motorbike and trailer, did the same same booking with the trailer..
£109 !!!!!!!!!!!! Are they having a laugh ?? I could not believe the cost... Its cheaper to take 2 x motorhome.. :x 

Ok.. winge over... Back to the scooter rack theory..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Just for interest see how much the same sailing is for a car and caravan.

If it's a lot less than for a motorhome and trailer you really do have a legitimate whinge.

Enjoy! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

check the tunnel prices, no adjustment for length


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Car and caravan.. £100 so a little cheaper

Eurotunnel... £168 ! 

I have no immediate plans to make a trip but having just seen a cheapish trailer on a local website I thought I would price it up out of interest...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bognormike said:


> check the tunnel prices, no adjustment for length


Tunnel quote for today short stay saver Mhome£127 with trailer £229

Standard single £183 with trailer £330.

Some difference.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It does seem like robbery without a mask.

Dave p


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

A few years back Norfolkline had a promotion whereby it was cheaper to have a motorhome and caravan rather than a motorhome on its own, so I used to book that and turn up without a caravan, it never got questioned.  

Ian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

olley said:


> A few years back Norfolkline had a promotion whereby it was cheaper to have a motorhome and caravan rather than a motorhome on its own, so I used to book that and turn up without a caravan, it never got questioned.
> 
> Ian


Maybe that was outbound only - Perhaps the were being subsidised by the Border Agency for 'those wishing to return from whence they came' :wink:


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

EuroTunnel's pricing is very annoying. Doesn't matter how long your motorhome is, you get charged the same price.

Take a 6 metre motorhome with a 3 metre trailer, for example a small motorcycle trailer, and it'll cost you about an extra £60 EACH WAY, or certainly that's been the case every time I've checked their prices.

So you can take a 9 metre motorhome for a lot less money than a 9 metre long motorhome/trailer combination. What's the difference? Well almost certainly if we're talking a small motorcycle trailer the combination is probably much lighter for a start.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

bognormike said:


> check the tunnel prices, no adjustment for length


Yes, but that's the length of the motorhome if you are towing a trailer the price almost doubles with them as well. I think I paid an extra 60quid for the trailer last time


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > check the tunnel prices, no adjustment for length
> ...


sorry, talking rubbish again :roll:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

DFDS I booked to take the trailer and then decided just to take the phut phut in the boot. Refund offered was £2 so I decided to keep my options open. The difference was approx £20 each way.

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I know it may not be applicable to Dover but it is worth a try, If you travel with P&O from Hull on Saturday and Sunday the Trailer is Free.
It doesn't tell you anywhere on sites but I asked when I phoned to book as I got it last year and they confirmed it again and so I booked it for a saturday.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

booked dfds dover calais 20th july motorhome and toad up to 14m for £62.00 regard john


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We take a large 21ft trailer to Holland each year with Stena Line, the trailer does add a fair bit of cost, but we haven't much choice on Harwich-Hook of Holland.

We can't use the Tunnel as the Discovery is LPG fuelled and it's a longer drive anyway if we go down that way and use the ferries.

4.7m for the Discovery (over 1.8m high) 8m for the trailer and we book a 2-berth cabin for the crossing both ways. 

£303.00 for May 2013, including £10 each way for Flexi-Fare which we have used in the past and worth the money.

Peter


----------

